# Lipliners



## dreamer246 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello peeps!

What are some must-have MAC lipliners (I have all shades of lipsticks)? Preferably the cremestick kind, as I prefer those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

I would suggest Spice, Beurre, and Creme Sherry..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm ridiculously in love with Smoothberry and Gingerroot. The first is the awesomest pink liner ever...and it looks totally hot all by itself, if you just fill in your lips and swipe a little gloss over it. ...and gingerroot is one of my fave neutral liners...HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh...and also, you MUST have Beet, Whirl, and Dervish.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm going to go ahead and sticky this topic so that other members can also ask for lipliner suggestions and use this as quick reference.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't tried the cremestick liners yet but I don't wear lipliner a lot. I have one staple lip liner in Whirl. It is close to my natural lip color and does its job from keeping any lipstick or lip color from bleeding or feathering. I definitely recommend that one.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 6, 2009)

Seconding Whirl. It's kind of like Spice, but pinker, closer to a natural lip color and goes with more lipsticks, I think.


----------



## redwhiteblue (Jul 8, 2009)

I wasnt super impressed with macs liners but I really like naked by urban decay and if you are cool toned I recommend wicked. Cant wait to try wallflower


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love Subculture and Berry! I wish I got them, but ended up with Oak.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

....


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I'm having a lipliner rut at the moment. I've bought pretty much all of MACs regular pencil liners and realised that my favourite of them all is still Spice which is the first that I ever bought many years ago (in fact it was my first MAC purchase). It's really flattering on me and I have no idea why because my lips aren't that pigmented and it can look really 90's and orange on some people. Second to that I like Whirl which is a basic rose colour IMO. 

But I feel like I'm in need of a mauve/dusty rose/plum colour (if I could describe it in blush terms, think NARS 'Sin' or MAC 'On A Mission'). 

I've checked the cremestick liners on the site and Plum Soft seems the closest in description to what I'm looking for (my local MAC doesn't seem to have testers for the cremesticks)...Any opinions/recs? 

Whatever brand, I'd be grateful for any advice!_

 
I'd take a look at Beurre, if you're looking at Cremesticks. It's very pretty, and it's a pinky plum kind of color...it's one of my faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

i was never really big on lipliners, i just literally have one or two ones and they are pretty neutral and that's only sometimes because i usually wear gloss or lipstick with no lipliner.
but i am thinking perhaps it is time to change this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any recs? i usually wear a pink gloss, or a neutral sheer lip.. when i do statement lips, it's usually russian red or a bright pink (i wear red more than pink but gloss more than both of those)


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jul 31, 2009)

Can anyone think of a lipliner that is similar in color to Myth lipstick? I have super pigmented lips, so lipsticks never show up the color they are in the tube. 

My favorite lipliner, and the first one I got, is Subculture. But I really like Pink Treat for under pink shades!


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 9, 2009)

My fav lipliner is Subculture, I think this is a must-have.

I have seen a few people on this site say Subculture doesn't work for WOC but I have not found that to be true.. I am NC42ish and this is my daily liner - but I guess I wear nude, pink, coral lips more than any other colours.


Everyone on this site screams you HAVE to get Spice, I bought it and immediately regretted it and returned it. I guess I just don't understand dark liners because I don't wear dark lips.  (since I am dark!)


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i was never really big on lipliners, i just literally have one or two ones and they are pretty neutral and that's only sometimes because i usually wear gloss or lipstick with no lipliner.
but i am thinking perhaps it is time to change this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any recs? i usually wear a pink gloss, or a neutral sheer lip.. when i do statement lips, it's usually russian red or a bright pink (i wear red more than pink but gloss more than both of those)_

 
For statement lips, maybe you can try Magenta l/l to wear with your bright pinks. As for Russian Red, usually I use my Cranapple l/l since that is my only red l/l, but you can try Cherry l/l.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 14, 2009)

I like New Money. It's a bright yellow-gold colour.
Is a little hard to apply though (or maybe it's just me).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have been getting into lipliners recently - comes from being more daring with my lip colours! i really like cranapple liner - perfect for pinks like girl about town and even red colours. i also have spice lip pencil which is perfect for browny pink colours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and i also have plum soft - think that is it's name! good for darked plums and reds!


----------



## User38 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing against HE lip liners -- but my favorites are really the cheapos.. Jordana, NYC, NYX and Revlon..I use the pencils as a base for either lipstick, gloss or balms.  

Last time I spent over $ 5 for a lip liner was about 10 years ago!


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Nothing against HE lip liners -- but my favorites are really the cheapos.. Jordana, NYC, NYX and Revlon..I use the pencils as a base for either lipstick, gloss or balms. 

Last time I spent over $ 5 for a lip liner was about 10 years ago!_

 
I ended up buying and loving NYX Cabaret. I also have Plush Red, Auburn and Coffee that are gorgeous. Hate to say it but MAC doesn't work it for me with their lipliners. I line then use it as base as well and it stands out amazingly. I love appyling something like Hush Hush tendertone over the lipstick to make it sparkle a little more because wow, gonna get hate for this but I only own 10 lipglasses because I find them too sticky and long hair equals across your lips sometimes. XD


----------



## versace (Aug 18, 2009)

i like gingerroot


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

i use stila's eyeliner in a peachy nude color to line my lips for lipsticks that i don't have a matching liner for. i put it all over my lips and my lipsticks stay on forever!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 24, 2009)

I really love Subculture, Whirl, and Dervish for my pink l/s, Hover for brown l/s or when I want to warm up nude l/s, and Half-Red for plummy or burgundy l/s like Sophisto.  I have Chestnut but it's way too dark for me (NC30) so I only use it to stain my lips when I wear my cheapy NYC sheer red l/s.  Spice doesn't work for me because it turns out too orangey so my MA suggested Hover and I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Caderas (Aug 24, 2009)

a lot of people love Cherry l/l for their red lipsticks.. but i think Brick l/l is way better because it's a bit deeper and gives more depth and dimension for reds!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 25, 2009)

I wear Spice the most! It's like a pinky cinnamon.


----------



## arielle123 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a dumb question about lip liners. I rarely use them b/c I'm more of a gloss person but if you're wearing a bold lip does the l/l have to match the l/s? Is it a makeup sin to wear a l/l that matches your lips with a bolder lipstick. Or would it be ok to do that but just better to match? I guess I don't get it....


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 27, 2009)

...


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 29, 2009)

Actually, I think a l/l that matches your natural lip color is the most versatile one because it will go with all lippies. You can also create a new lip color by mixing different l/l and l/s colors. Or if you want to keep the l/s color true, then choose a l/l that is close to the l/s color.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Actually, I think a l/l that matches your natural lip color is the most versatile one because it will go with all lippies. You can also create a new lip color by mixing different l/l and l/s colors. Or if you want to keep the l/s color true, then choose a l/l that is close to the l/s color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
to be honest thats what i do though reading about different colors is tempting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the time i really would use a different lipliner is if say i am lining and filling in my lip with a pink or something than using clear gloss over my lip.. i do that for work sometimes because it is stuble but stays on for a good while


----------



## Leven (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_My fav lipliner is Subculture, I think this is a must-have.

I have seen a few people on this site say Subculture doesn't work for WOC but I have not found that to be true.. I am NC42ish and this is my daily liner - but I guess I wear nude, pink, coral lips more than any other colours.


Everyone on this site screams you HAVE to get Spice, I bought it and immediately regretted it and returned it. I guess I just don't understand dark liners because I don't wear dark lips. (since I am dark!)_

 
While i dont like MAC lipliners, i did have spice for a while, and let me tell you it doesnt have to be used under dark colors only. Ive used it under Blankety lipstick  (which if you dont know is a light beige-pink color) and it looks great.


----------



## mz hanan (Jan 22, 2010)

hey guys can u recommend me a lipliner for fabby, barcelona red and chatterbox.. i can't afford to just throw them away :-(


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 4, 2010)

I need a recommendation for a nude-ish pink lipliner (a dirty neutral pinkish colour), doesn't have to be MAC... I have very pigmented, almost red lips (hate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and need something that won't turn barbie pink on me ('cause most nude pinks turn barbie pink on me). 

For example, something similar to the liner used in this video YouTube - Painting an Angel - Part 3 (VS liner in Ginger Spice)

It seems a tad too brown for me, but looks great on her lips 'cause they aren't that pigmented. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, Sojourner!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 7, 2010)

You're welcome hun


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

i've never tried LL before! Does it look different if i use LL before i use my LS?


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah definitely, it just looks more sharp and defined...


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought Spice because of the hype it always had. It was one of my first MAC lipliners. It's a warm pinky cinnamon and looks really pretty with pink(not bright or hot pink) and nude lipsticks. I also really like Stripdown and NYX Natural with nude,peach, and coral lipsticks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Summerfruit looks so good with peachy pink lips too.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 16, 2013)

I have never worn lipliner. I just don't like the look on me. I never have any trouble with my gloss or lipstick bleeding or anything so I don't wear it.


----------

